# Looking to meet expats or English speaking friends



## CaligirlUAE (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi my names Adele me and my husband are in are mid 20s looking to meet locals or expats new to RAK but also frequently visit Dubai! Just looking to meet like minded friends to go out network with social events ect. Originally from Los Angeles California just moved here about a month ago! My husband speaks fluent Arabic and I'm learning. 
Cheers, 
Adele


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Adele, I'm relocating to Dubai on 28th June. Happy to be friends...


----------

